# Songs describing your current feels/situation



## Kinare (Nov 13, 2019)

What song currently best describes your mood or a situation you're in? Either the beat fits really well, the lyrics do, or both. Share specific lyrics if you want. :3

For me currently there's this:





The lyrics and mood fit so well with the situation I'm in with a friend and, well, friendship and relationships in general tbh... and it hella tingles that ASMR for me. I'm constantly expected to be a rock despite fully disclosing to people early on that I have many struggles of my own that make me not be a good rock at times, then if I mess up and dare have emotions or need some help in return... ugh.

"I bend and break, break down
Should've known you better, better by now
I bend and break, break down
I'm trying to say that we're caught up in the sound of this"


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 23, 2019)

“Gravity” by Papa Roach


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Ace412 (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Kiaara (Jan 5, 2020)

I Refuse- Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 9, 2020)

knowing that I am not  Alone is the best feeling


----------



## Mambi (Jan 9, 2020)

*Brian Setzer Orchestra - This Cat's On A Hot Tin Roof *


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 10, 2020)

For me.....

"Emotional Dark Music- The Eternal Forest"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Lunneus (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 10, 2020)

I been unfortunately unhappy lately.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ShadowCatzz (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Feb 12, 2020)

blue sky love said:


>


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Raever (Feb 21, 2020)

Probably this one.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Deathless (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Feb 22, 2020)

This is late timing, but...


----------



## WitherSDL (Feb 29, 2020)

Every day at work.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 1, 2020)

I love this song, It's so relatable. Brad Paisley, Find Yourself.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 1, 2020)

But anyways


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 4, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> This is late timing, but...


Finally found where I know this song from. My playlist in Saints Row 2.


----------



## Rayd (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2020)

*I'M ON FIRE!!!*


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Mambi (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## KiraVoronina (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

Karma, I've been so good, i've been helpful and friendly, i've been so good why am i feeling empty? i've been so good, i've been so good this year.
^^


----------



## FurryFelix (Apr 2, 2020)

Honestly with everything that's happening in the world, I can't think of any other relevant song to post other than this.






As a percussionist, when that Timpani beat drops, it tugs at my heartstrings.


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 2, 2020)

Karma Chameleon... because I did something bad, and got attacked by a Chameleon...


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 2, 2020)

...yes, that fits pretty much. On a separate note, the song was literally recorded four months before the whole clustercrap we're currently in, so make of that what you will


----------



## Sairn (Apr 2, 2020)

For real, NF is a total mood rn


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Inanis (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Jkitty (Apr 21, 2020)

Goodbye Earl - The Dixie Chicks
...
Dont ask. =3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Apr 22, 2020)

This song is vibing and so am I


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2020)

Been feeling like a lot of his songs lately :/


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 23, 2020)

YAKUZA GUN DADDY


----------



## Simo (Apr 23, 2020)

This tune: (Though the entire album is nice)


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 23, 2020)

I feel good today so this calls for a masterpiece


----------



## Rayd (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Biscayne (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Apr 26, 2020)

This specific version of the Polonaise Op. 53, for the current feels of this experience of having returned to the "little forest" where I grew up despite the weird reasons now


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2020)

Like everyday I roll out of bed too early


----------



## dragon-in-sight (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Raever (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Pogo (May 2, 2020)




----------

